# rhombeus or spilo please help lol



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

whts is this one??


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

need a clear pic, it could be either, a good clear shot of him and his tail will be the deciding factor.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Clear pic please...














!


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Looks like a spilo cf to me, almost identical to mine except smaller. A clearer a picture would help.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hmm, spilo i think?


----------



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

He is identical to mine, with red in the exact same places. I thought mine was a Rhom when I bought it, but it is for sure a Spilo cf.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

you poeple blindi ts clear that is 3-4" red bellie looks liek you got taken









edited by Hastatus, removal of foul language.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's definitely *not* a redbelly!









Not sure what it is, though: I'm leaning towards a rhom, but my id-ing skills are pretty poor...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a spilo cf to me.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

A spilo CF :nod:


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hell no, it's NOT rhombeus, they are black and dull body. It's definatly a spilo, LOL!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Im going to have to go with spilo cf.









~Dj


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

This would help a little.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=12313


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Spilo CF







not redbelly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The infamous Spilo CF or whatever its being called these days.... Unidentified.


----------

